# WOW



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

holy crap, has anyone seen these?
new skyline


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Damn. Nice... They even give information on how to contact them... It could possibly legit. But wouldn't be able to get it road legal.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Damn. Nice... They even give information on how to contact them... It could possibly legit. But wouldn't be able to get it road legal.


Why Not???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

read just about every thread in this section and you'll answer that.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

meangreen200sx said:


> Why Not???



R34 - OBDII emission problems.....


If you had proof that you were a racer or was a show junky there is possibility you could keep it for a while but if it ever got out on the street and ran your going to be locked up for a long time.... Hell in California if you tried it they'd probably take you around back and shoot you.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Hell in California if you tried it they'd probably take you around back and shoot you.


and after shooting you they would play a game of rock-scissors-paper to see who gets the car


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

The 20 redone Nismo Z-Tunes are rare enough that they can quality for the show car importation. One has already been bought by an American, here's that news in the car and driver release that was done:
http://caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=31&article_id=9092

And here's Nismo's official information:
http://www.nismo.co.jp/Z-tune/index.html


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> and after shooting you they would play a game of rock-scissors-paper to see who gets the car


Correction, to see who gets to _crush_ the car. Because you know that's what they do now. Anyone caught street racing or driving an illegal car, they take the car. They used to auction them off, whereupon you had a chance to buy your car back. Now they just pull the parts off and crush the car, and sell the parts to somewhere. Mod shops or chop shops, who knows.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If you had that kind of money to spend on a Skyline wouldn't it be more wise to just contact Nissan directly instead of paying 20K more for some company on ebay to deal with...
And it could be brought in under the Show or Display just like a McClaren F-1 or the Mercedes CLK-GTR and you wouldn't have to change much of anything.
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/ShowDisplay/howtosd072003.html

Troy


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Nissan was even nice enough to include the contact information at the end of the Z-Tune presentation...

Contact 
For More Information, please contact at 

Nissan Motorsports International Co.,Ltd
Overseas Sales Department 
Tel:81-3-3767-1930
Fax:81-3-3765-4023
Email: [email protected] 

...in case any of you are considering the purchase of one.

Troy


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

The thing with bringing it in as a show car is that you need to first prove you are only showing it (not too hard) but also it would need to be of some importance or historic significance to be allowed that way.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> The thing with bringing it in as a show car is that you need to first prove you are only showing it (not too hard) but also it would need to be of some importance or historic significance to be allowed that way.


I would think the GTRs would have historical significance, but the government may not see it that way.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I've you've got that kind of money to spend on a car, you're not going to eBay to buy it. Probably some cat living at his parents home plugging his website, *trying* to make a business out of selling parts on eBay and promoting himself. Look at his other auctions, its all *JDM* taillights, etc.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Im sure you could import it for collection.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> The thing with bringing it in as a show car is that you need to first prove you are only showing it (not too hard) but also it would need to be of some importance or historic significance to be allowed that way.


They are only producing 20 of them and that is one of the biggest criteria by the NHTSA...

_VEHICLE ELIGIBILITY

In determining whether a vehicle is eligible for importation for show or display, NHTSA will consider the following factors, among others:

Whether a vehicle of the same make, model, and model year was manufactured and certified for sale in the United States. 
Whether a vehicle of the same make, model, and model year has been determined eligible for importation pursuant to 49 CFR Part 593. 
Whether the vehicle is currently in production. 
Whether more than 500 of the vehicles were produced. 
Whether the vehicle is a kit car, replica, or special construction vehicle.

If the answer to any of the above is affirmative, you should not expect NHTSA to grant permission for importation. If the answer to item 4 is affirmative, the applicant must establish that the vehicle is of exceptional technological and/or historical significance. 

ON-ROAD USE

A vehicle eligible for Show or Display may receive NHTSA approval to be driven on the highway. The odometer must not register more than 2,500 miles in a 12-month period. NHTSA approval of limited on-road use is to allow the vehicle to be driven to and from nearby displays of similar automobiles. Another reason permission is granted is to maintain the vehicle’s engine, braking, lighting, and other dynamic systems in good working order. The vehicle is still required to meet EPA requirements. If the original engine in the vehicle will be replaced with a non-original engine to meet EPA requirements, it must be identified in your application since it may impact on the technological or historical significance of the vehicle._

As you can see it certainly will pass all of these qualifications which the guy bringing one to the US will more than likely use as well.

Troy


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

good god that car just makes me shiver in my shoes! just looking at it scares me! that must be an absolute horse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
and it seems to be 100% legit!


> Note: This listing is restricted to pre-approved bidders or buyers only.


^im happy to see that.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Joel said:


> Im sure you could import it for collection.


Kinda like Paul Walker did with his R34. That car is totally top notch everything, too bad it's not legal.......


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Kinda like Paul Walker did with his R34. That car is totally top notch everything, too bad it's not legal.......


its still kinda ricy tho...........but id take it :thumbup: but im sure he got it because he was the star of f and the f, and since it was his car in the movie blah blah, it would be harder for you or I to do that.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> its still kinda ricy tho...........but id take it :thumbup: but im sure he got it because he was the star of f and the f, and since it was his car in the movie blah blah, it would be harder for you or I to do that.


Actually no, that was not his R34. He only drove that in the movie. His R34 would beat the snot out of that pretender. Tomei Genesis Stage 3 crate engine, Twin HKS ballbearing turbos, OS Geiken 6 speed sequential trans, 15 inch titanium rotors in front with 8 piston Brembo calipers, 14s in the rear with 4 psiton calipers......That car is just plain sick. The car in the movie was an R34 barely a shadow of it's former self, it had even been converted to RWD because a full ATESSA-ETS system would not allow the car to slide in the race scenes.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

GTES-t said:


> The 20 redone Nismo Z-Tunes are rare enough that they can quality for the show car importation. One has already been bought by an American, here's that news in the car and driver release that was done:
> http://caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=31&article_id=9092
> 
> And here's Nismo's official information:
> http://www.nismo.co.jp/Z-tune/index.html



they cant qualify as a show car, because it doesnt have any significant technical features, and it can already be made legal by an RI.

and one hasnt been bought been bought by an american...if so they are stupid. you guys already know the situation with hiro.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> they cant qualify as a show car, because it doesnt have any significant technical features, and it can already be made legal by an RI.
> 
> and one hasnt been bought been bought by an american...if so they are stupid. you guys already know the situation with hiro.


I don't doubt it was someone with a _lot_ of money. Money makes things happen. Some money in the right pockets really can change how things go, especially for importing. How do you think Ralf Lauren got a Porsche 959 into the country _long_ before they were ever legal........


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> they cant qualify as a show car, because it doesnt have any significant technical features, and it can already be made legal by an RI.


I'm usually one of the people on here telling people that NORMAL Skylines can't be imported under Show Us. But this one can, it qualifies due to the limited production run, the tech features are rare enough to count. (Race spec RB26 Z block, etc.) On top of it all, this car cannot be made legal by an RI, the eligible Skylines for import are only 1990-99.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

GTES-t said:


> I'm usually one of the people on here telling people that NORMAL Skylines can't be imported under Show Us. But this one can, it qualifies due to the limited production run, the tech features are rare enough to count. (Race spec RB26 Z block, etc.) On top of it all, this car cannot be made legal by an RI, the eligible Skylines for import are only 1990-99.



but didnt the NuR spec use a bored out 2-6?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> but didnt the NuR spec use a bored out 2-6?


In any case, I doubt the government would consider it's systems far enough removed from a "normal" Skyline to count as a unique and technologically significant vehicle. To them it's just another tooner car. Unlikely it would allowed in.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

What a whole carbon fiber front isn't technologically significant...

Aero parts - Front aero bumper made of CFRP 
- Front blister fenders made of CFRP 
- Front under spoiler made of CFRP 
(with wear protection plate) 
- Hood made of CFRP 
- Rear spoiler flap made of CFRP 
- Side skirt made of ABS plastic 
- Rear under-spoiler made of FRP 
- Rear fender cover made of FRP 

Nonetheless, it will only have a production of 20 and thus qualifies as a show or display car and does not have to adhere to the same importation guidelines that a regular Skyline/GT-R would as far as safety for DOT but does need to pass EPA if it is going to be limited street-driven (2500 mi/yr.). For a one out of twenty car with a $170K price tag plus shipping I don't think that I would drive it very often any way...

Troy


----------



## Jagerbombs (Jan 15, 2005)

the stupid emission stuff i nthe us pisses me off so im just gonna move to germany and mess around on the autobauhn.... :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Nonetheless, it will only have a production of 20 and thus qualifies as a show or display car and does not have to adhere to the same importation guidelines that a regular Skyline/GT-R would as far as safety for DOT but does need to pass EPA if it is going to be limited street-driven (2500 mi/yr.).


The government won't see it like that. CF isn't technologically significant, if that were the case the only thing you'd have to get a manufacturer to do is install an entire CF body kit on any car you wanted to import....
Unfortunately, this car will be considered just like any of the other GTR variants, the Nur, the M-spec, the V-spec-II, N1 etc, as "just another variant". If you'll notice on the allowable imports list, you can import a Porsche 959, but not the race car variant....


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Most of the other GT-R variants have more than 500 production versions with only the R34 V-Spec II Nur and V-Spec with a carbon fiber hood. The R33 400R had an LM hood but it also had a Nismo RBX-GT2 2.8L producing 400ps and redlining at 10,000 rpm and a price tag of ~$120K. The majority had tuned engine, braking, and suspension combinations to set them apart from the standard models. The same import guidelines would hold true for the R33 400R and the R34 Tommy Kaira R and R-s being a limited production models (if you can find one for sale)









The Porsche 959 can enter for the same reason as I said before but the race car can't because they don't have any of the safety equipment to operate on US roads.

Troy


----------



## Cavi Mike (Dec 25, 2004)

I'd drive it.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Most of the other GT-R variants have more than 500 production versions with only the R34 V-Spec II Nur and V-Spec with a carbon fiber hood. The R33 400R had an LM hood but it also had a Nismo RBX-GT2 2.8L producing 400ps and redlining at 10,000 rpm and a price tag of ~$120K. The majority had tuned engine, braking, and suspension combinations to set them apart from the standard models. The same import guidelines would hold true for the R33 400R and the R34 Tommy Kaira R and R-s being a limited production models (if you can find one for sale)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt know they made an r34 TK-R. but then again i havent looked into the TK series much. I know they have the r33 though.


----------



## JDM_Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

I thought they only had the R33 TK-R's. something new i learned today,kool. Wiht money anything can happen. And I think i f someone is buying it and bringing it over here then it could happen, leaning towards the 20 ONLY BEING BUILT. That should say someting to the Gov.

I know someone who has a R32 in Houston, TX. I think its a daily driver or he just takes it to meets to show it off and carshows. I would do the same. I bet Jay Leno can get his hands on that car, being a Car collector.


----------

